# Hymerdirect (Hambilton Engineering)



## Auchmill (Oct 1, 2007)

Anyone bought new from Hambilton? Any advice welcome as we are thinking of a new Hymer Camp.


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

*Hymerdirect*

Have had a number of dealings with Peter Hambilton over last three years and never been less than completely satisfied. His knowledge and expertise with Hymers is excellent, and the vans he sells are fully sorted and good value.

Dave Morris the joiner at Hambiltons is absolutely brilliant, and the other staff are welcoming and helpful.

Recommend him wholeheartedly.

Smick


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Wasn't aware that Peter sold new vans, I too have had work carried out by them and would agree the standard of their work and professionalism is excellent


Andrew


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

If it's true that he's selling new vans I'm delighted. Bit of competition for Hymer UK.

Anyway, in my dealings with him I've found him and his staff first class.

Recommend without reservation!!!!

Ian


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Auchmill said:


> Anyone bought new from Hambilton? Any advice welcome as we are thinking of a new Hymer Camp.


My friend bought his Hymer from them. He was delighted with all aspects of the dealings.


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

Hi All 
Where is this company based? 

I need a more reliable engineer.

Kind regards


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

richard863 said:


> Hi All
> Where is this company based?
> 
> I need a more reliable engineer.
> ...


Preston, Lancs but worth travelling to IMHO

Details Here

Andrew


----------



## Auchmill (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks to all who have replied. I would really like to hear if anyone has bought new.


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

If you wont new it may be worth giving Paul or Lee a bell at edghill motorhomes.

http://www.edgehillmotorhomes.co.uk/

Nothing to do with them apart from being a happy customer.

Roy


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

*New Purchase Via Hambiltons*

If the vehicle is going to be new, I would guess that Peter will do it as a personal import. As he imports many of the used vans he sells, I don't see that it would be a problem, as whatever he sells is always immaculately prepared.

How many people have you seen polishing the metalwork under the bonnet...

Place your trust in him, and he won't let you down.

Smick


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

A friend of mine has definately bought new vans from him, seems to buy a new one every year. lucky soandso.
Sid


----------

